# Spoilt for choice



## Madcyclist (11 Jun 2008)

Hi all,

Back on the bike after 20 years off (Giant SCR3) and looking for decent steel framed fixie for winter riding and commuting. I particularly like the look of the Charge Plug, does anyone know if it will take full mudgaurds as the track like design makes the clearances look to tight ?

Also considering a Paddy Wagon but have read that the paintwork is liable to chipping, has anyone experienced this ?

I'd consider an alu bike with carbon forks, possibly a Pearson Touche or Felt Despatch, can anyone advise me ?

Thanks in advance,
Tony.


----------



## peejay78 (11 Jun 2008)

pearson touche makes a great winter bike, takes full guards. i have a friend rides a paddy wagon, it's a bit heavy. 

charge plug is sturdy and very heavy. i'd go for the pearson. great bike.


----------



## Spin City (11 Jun 2008)

Madcyclist, I bought a Genesis Skyline a few months ago. 

It has a steel frame with carbon forks and comes with mudguards and toeclips (which I changed to clipless). The gearing is 48/18 with 25c tyres. It comes with track ends and built in chain tugs. It suits me fine and I have used it for both commuting and winter training. The furthest I've been on it is 100km. The only very minor drawback is that it has slight toe overlap but this doesn't bother me now I'm used to it.

Of course, the actual bike you buy will depend on your budget so you'll have to give us a clue about how big your wallet is!

I bought mine from Harry Halls in Manchester as I got a good discount. They set it up as a fixed wheel and I asked for new chain with an extra link to make removing the back wheel easier. This was all done without any extra cost. By the way, there is no problem removing with back wheel with the mudguard still on.

I would certainly recommend it, as it sounds like the type of bike you're looking for.


----------



## Madcyclist (11 Jun 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick replies, budget wise i'm not looking to go over the top as it will be used predominantly for commuting and winter riding. I'm particularly looking for a steel frame for the extra weight, odd I know but hence the mad in the name. I rode fixed for several years in my racing days and looking for a gear ratio of 42*16 or 17, plenty of hills in the Chilterns most of which i can climb or at least struggle up.

The LBS can supply the Genisis, might give them a call to see what they'll charge to change the chainset.


----------



## Spin City (12 Jun 2008)

The gear ratio 42/16 is almost identical to 48/18 so I don't think you'd need to change anything on the Skyline if that's the way you want to go. 
Also 48/19 is very similar to 42/17. However, I don't think that you can set up the Skyline as a double fixed flip-flop but the Pearson Touche can if you look on their website. 

Now that the Summer's here I would like to try riding a 10 or 25 miler with a bigger gear on my Skyline to see if I could improve my times just by riding fixed wheel.


----------



## Madcyclist (12 Jun 2008)

*Time Trialling*

I rode a few club 25's on 52*16 fixed (86 inch gear), recording a best of 55 min something, my pb on my geared road bike with a 52*13 top was 52min 9secs, unfortunately that was nearly 20 years ago. With regards to speed inprovements I really think it will down to the nature of the course, roundabouts, hills and conditions. On a relatively flat course without too many roundabouts as long as you've got the gearing right it will probably be quicker.

My favourite aspect of riding fixed was having to push against the wind and the sheer buss of spinning with a tail wind and on the downhills. I never had any real issues keeping up on club runs and my early season form was always excellent.


----------



## Madcyclist (8 Jul 2008)

*Fitting at Pearson's*

Hi all, 

I've decided to visit Pearsons on Saturday, to be fitted on either a Touche or Hanzo. Due to a history of back problems I'm looking at either a 50cm Touche or 17 inch Hanzo as I'm finding the position on my current ride a little stretched with a 60cm stem on a virtual 530 top tube when riding on the brake hoods my favourite position.

Before I commit to either I wonder if any of you have any opinions on the Salsa Casserole frame as a fixie, forward facing horizontal dropouts but with 130mm spacing.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## skwerl (10 Jul 2008)

I'd find a 60cm stem a touch long too


----------



## Pottsy (11 Jul 2008)

skwerl said:


> I'd find a 60cm stem a touch long too



I changed mine for a 58cm and I'm much more comfy now.


----------



## Madcyclist (12 Jul 2008)

Just back from Pearson's, collecting my new Touche next Saturday. For some strange reason the 52cm frame with a 530mm top tube and a 110mm stem felt just right. Opted for the 48 ring with 18 and 20 sprockets, intend to use the 20 for the commute and possibly switch to the 18 for hillier club runs.

Impressed with the service so far, purchased some bib tights, road shoes and waterproof jacket badly needed considering the current weather and they knocked £50 of the combined price. Beginning to feel the pinch at the moment having to start from scratch again.


----------



## Madcyclist (20 Jul 2008)

Collected the Touche yesterday and went on my first club run for 20 years on it today. Fantastic trip down memory lane, suffered a little on the downhills and return leg of the ride with the tail wind where the average speed was over 23mph. Total of a shade under 50 miles in 2hrs 45 at a 17.9mph average. A couple of the old hands were out for revenge on there carbon and titanium race bikes.

Any recommendations on a good saddle predominately for commuting and club runs would be greatly appreciated. Not sure if i'll be able to commute tomorrow yet !!!!


----------



## peejay78 (20 Jul 2008)

17.9 is quick. was it hilly?

san marco rolls or regal is a great saddle.


----------



## Madcyclist (21 Jul 2008)

The route was one of the flatter rides in the Aylesbury area, a few short sharp climbs but nothing major. There were five of us in total, the other four are all roadies and testers. The average speed was apparently much faster but shorter than a normal Sunday club run due to the riders that turned out all keen to get back to watch the tour. They confessed to keeping the pace high with the tailwind for a bit of revenge for club runs of old.

I used to ride track, road and TT's 20 years ago and depending on how my back copes over the winter months, I'm very tempted to give it another go next yet as a vet.

My average speed on my 20.37 miles round commute was back to normal levels today at 15.82 mph. Expected to take a few rides to get used to riding fixed again but it felt completely natural right away. I always find i tend to put in more effort on climbs often digging in out of the saddle on the shorter sharper variety and get such a buzz spinning on the descents.

Cheers for the saddle advice, I used to ride a rolls on my roadbike 20 years ago, bet its changed a bit since then.


----------



## peejay78 (22 Jul 2008)

tom boonen uses a rolls. they look exactly the same as they used to.


----------



## Madcyclist (22 Jul 2008)

Looking forward to the Rolls being delivered, ordered from Wiggle last night.


----------

